# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bloedverlies..

## saaab

heeii,

ik heb iets raars..
ik slik de diana pil (denk nu 6 maandjes)
en heb vrijdag avond de laatste ingenomen,
toen heb ik maandag een beetje bloed verloren,
maar dinsdag en nu (woensdag) merk ik hier weer niks van,
en ik moet toch nog ongesteld worden neem ik aan.

heeft iemand hier misschien een verklaring voor?
alvast bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Saaab,

Dit is vrij normaal. Je menstruatie zal ongetwijfeld één van deze dagen op gang komen! Meestal duurt het een aantal dagen voordat de menstruatie start wanneer je in de stopweek zit!

----------

